# Patrick names new Massachusetts chief justice



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gov. Deval Patrick is elevating Supreme Judicial Court Justice Ralph Gants to serve as chief justice of the state's highest court.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/patrick-names-gants-massachusetts-chief-justice/25534192#!EBNtF


----------

